# Breeding Age of Sire?



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

With all of this talk of WH Vs I decided to look at breeders in the states. While looking at the OFA for mom and dad of one litter I noticed that the sire will be 12 this year. Obviously the age of mom really matters as she bears the burden of the pups, but does the age of dad really matter? This is a pretty basic question I know, but H's parents were both young so it never really occurred to me.

A step further- the sire's OFA is from 10 years ago. Can you still rely upon this as much as one that was done, say, 3 years ago? Again, basic question but something I would like to understand more when we pick our next litter. Looking back I definitely didn't do enough checking for H's litter so going forward I would like to. Hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

The age of the sire matters so far as the motility and viability of the Sperm are concerned. Typically as the dog ages, the numbers of Pups per litter are less, and more "misses" or blanks, meaning the bitch did not conceive. Additionally, there may be a higher incidence of a Pup with a birth defect. Generally these pups don't survive birth or expire shortly after. I'm seeing some pups in the field from a very old boy that is still being used, and so far as the Pups themselves they appear as healthy and vibrant as any, so I don't think the Pups that survive will be inferior - just a greater likelihood of not getting any, or having a greater infant mortality. 

OFA is a one time check for dysplasia, and done at two years or after. As with all of us, over time our bodies wear down, but the OFA screening is for hereditary dysplasia. That is why it is done at two years. By that point in a dogs life it will be present or it won't. 

Ken


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

AGE 3 MY WAYS 

HIS ARE LEAPING WILLING AND READY

TO GO" ;D


----------

